# Pokémon



## juventino (30 Luglio 2014)

Ho notato che non si è mai aperta una discussione sui mostri tascabili nonostante siano uno dei più importanti brand dell'industria videoludica, quindi lo faccio io 
Uno dei motivi per cui a mio avviso la Nintendo non fallirà MAI. Macinano troppi troppi soldi, molta gente compra le console portatili di Nintendo praticamente solo per giocare ai loro giochi. Il loro gameplay semplice ed immediato unito ad un gioco online competitivo più complesso li rende praticamente adatti ad ogni età. E....si lo ammetto, a volte ci gioco ancora persino io che di anni ne ho 21, vuoi perché sono un gioco che nonostante abbia ormai 20 anni e passa non sente minimamente il peso degli anni e continua ad appassionare, vuoi perché sono una parte della mia infanzia a cui ci sono troppo affezionato.
Voi avete mai giocato con almeno uno dei loro tantissimi giochi?


----------



## Miro (31 Luglio 2014)

Ci ho giocato "appassionatamente" fino a Pokemon Diamante, poi la passione è un pò scemata...2 annetti fa ho trovato Pokemon Bianco e HeartGold in offerta e me li sono presi, giusto per curiosità  però ad esempio gli ultimi capitoli non li ho e non credo di prenderli.
Il migliore però rimane Pokemon Zaffiro


----------



## Butcher (31 Luglio 2014)

Anche io ci ho giocato appassionatamente sino a Diamante, però gli ultimi sono diventati un po' troppo lenti (nei combattimenti e nell'esplorazione; proprio a livello di velocità di gioco). Già Smeraldo, ad esempio, era molto più rapido.
Poi gli ultimi Pokémon sono troppo stupidi a livello di design


----------



## andre (31 Luglio 2014)

I primi erano i più belli. Pokemon Blu era fatto veramente benissimo, il mio preferito in assoluto.
Anche argento e oro erano tanta roba.


----------



## juventino (31 Luglio 2014)

Un aspetto dei Pokémon che mi ha sempre fatto morire sono le leggende metropolitane che circolavano tra i banchi di scuola 
"_Un mio amico mi ha detto che se batti 100 volte la Lega puoi farti la palestra"_ "_Il cugino del fratello di un mio cugino ha trovato Mew dopo aver catturato tutti i Pokémon e aver ottenuto 99999999 soldi"_ per fare qualche esempio


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Luglio 2014)

Una pietra miliare della mia infanzia,gli ultimi a cui mi sono dedicato con passione sono Rubino/Zaffiro.Giallo invece è l'unico in cui ho completato il Pokedex 



juventino ha scritto:


> Un'aspetto dei Pokémon che mi ha sempre fatto morire sono le leggende metropolitane che circolavano tra i banchi di scuola
> "_Un mio amico mi ha detto che se batti 100 volte la Lega puoi farti la palestra"_ "_Il cugino del fratello di un mio cugino ha trovato Mew dopo aver catturato tutti i Pokémon e aver ottenuto 99999999 soldi"_ per fare qualche esempio



Madò,chissà quante ore avrò perso cercando di portare a termine le più stupide imprese nella speranza che qualcuna si rivelasse veritiera


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Luglio 2014)

Ho giocato e finito il rosso e l'oro per il game boy color, poi basta, anche perchè non ho mai comprato i game boy successivi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Un aspetto dei Pokémon che mi ha sempre fatto morire sono le leggende metropolitane che circolavano tra i banchi di scuola
> "_Un mio amico mi ha detto che se batti 100 volte la Lega puoi farti la palestra"_ "_Il cugino del fratello di un mio cugino ha trovato Mew dopo aver catturato tutti i Pokémon e aver ottenuto 99999999 soldi"_ per fare qualche esempio


Ma è vero il fatto che il mew nel rosso o nel blu lo trovi nel livello della nave, dove al posto di entrare nella nave devi andare in acqua facendoti prestare da un amico un pokemon che ha già l'abilità surf?


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ho giocato e finito il rosso e l'oro per il game boy color, poi basta, anche perchè non ho mai comprato i game boy successivi.



Solo ? E dire che sei della generazione che sarebbe dovuta andare più forte coi pokemon. Sei un esemplare su cui usare la master ball.


----------



## Mou (31 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Un aspetto dei Pokémon che mi ha sempre fatto morire sono le leggende metropolitane che circolavano tra i banchi di scuola
> "_Un mio amico mi ha detto che se batti 100 volte la Lega puoi farti la palestra"_ "_Il cugino del fratello di un mio cugino ha trovato Mew dopo aver catturato tutti i Pokémon e aver ottenuto 99999999 soldi"_ per fare qualche esempio



La "zona dei numeri", dove finivi se salvavi e spegnevi dentro la zona Safari; Mew che ti appariva se usavi l'amo da pesca in un determinato fiume dopo aver fatto determinate mosse (pupino si muove di due a destra nell'erba alta, poi di uno in giù, poi tre a sinistra…); i miei amici che utilizzavano un apparecchio per ottenere le caramelle rare infinite…

Nostalgia.


----------



## juventino (31 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma è vero il fatto che il mew nel rosso o nel blu lo trovi nel livello della nave, dove al posto di entrare nella nave devi andare in acqua facendoti prestare da un amico un pokemon che ha già l'abilità surf?



No, in realtà quel trucco ti faceva solo trovare un furgoncino completamente inutile. Mew si poteva ottenere nel Giallo sfruttando tutta una serie di glitch (su internet si trovano tante guide che lo spiegano.



mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> La "zona dei numeri", dove finivi se salvavi e spegnevi dentro la zona Safari; Mew che ti appariva se usavi l'amo da pesca in un determinato fiume dopo aver fatto determinate mosse (pupino si muove di due a destra nell'erba alta, poi di uno in giù, poi tre a sinistra…); i miei amici che utilizzavano un apparecchio per ottenere le caramelle rare infinite…
> 
> Nostalgia.



In realtà non era un apparecchio, ma un pokémon/glitch/easter egg chiamato MissingNo. Poteva farti moltiplicare all'infinito il sesto oggetto nello zaino, ma aveva tutta una serie di effetti collaterali.


----------



## Mou (31 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> No, in realtà quel trucco ti faceva solo trovare un furgoncino completamente inutile. Mew si poteva ottenere nel Giallo sfruttando tutta una serie di glitch (su internet si trovano tante guide che lo spiegano.
> 
> 
> 
> In realtà non era un apparecchio, ma un pokémon/glitch/easter egg chiamato MissingNo. Poteva farti moltiplicare all'infinito il sesto oggetto nello zaino, ma aveva tutta una serie di effetti collaterali.



Io ricordo distintamente che loro attaccavano al Gameboy un dispositivo e con quello smanovravano….


----------



## juventino (31 Luglio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Io ricordo distintamente che loro attaccavano al Gameboy un dispositivo e con quello smanovravano….



Allora mi sa che si trattava del Game Shark, una cartuccia che permetteva di inserire codici per "imbrogliare" il gioco.


----------



## Mou (31 Luglio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Allora mi sa che si trattava del Game Shark, una cartuccia che permetteva di inserire codici per "imbrogliare" il gioco.



Esatto! si era creato una sorta di "mercato nero" per permettere ai più incalliti di fregare lo stesso gioco potenziandosi illimitatamente. Mi ricordo di abomini tipo Rattata al livello 100.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Luglio 2014)

ci gioco ancora,ho emulatori sullo smartphone per giocarci,ahimè non ho soldi per comparmi ds e nuovi giochi,ma lo farei volentieri. Intramontabili.

Anche se preferirei un gioco cazzuto sui digimon


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Luglio 2014)

Il mio Alakazam era il Pokèmon più forte della storia


----------



## Jino (31 Luglio 2014)

Io sono rimasto al rosso/blu e oro/argento... con i miei amici ci giocavo da matti, certo avevo tutt'altrà età, 13-15 anni su per giu! Certo mantengo un bel ricordo di loro, bei tempi!


----------



## Miro (31 Luglio 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Anche io ci ho giocato appassionatamente sino a Diamante, però gli ultimi sono diventati un po' troppo lenti (nei combattimenti e nell'esplorazione; proprio a livello di velocità di gioco). Già Smeraldo, ad esempio, era molto più rapido.
> Poi gli ultimi Pokémon sono troppo stupidi a livello di design



Io ho notato che col tempo il livello di difficoltà si è abbassato notevolmente...mi ricordo ancora le ore e le batterie sprecate per sconfiggere i Super 4 e Gary in pokemon giallo. 



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma è vero il fatto che il mew nel rosso o nel blu lo trovi nel livello della nave, dove al posto di entrare nella nave devi andare in acqua facendoti prestare da un amico un pokemon che ha già l'abilità surf?



Mew si trovava in quel modo solo nell'originale Pokemon Verde (mai arrivato in Italia).
Nelle edizioni successive (Rosso e Blu) il camioncino c'è ma non puoi interagirci.


----------



## gianfed (7 Agosto 2014)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ci ho giocato "appassionatamente" fino a Pokemon Diamante, poi la passione è un pò scemata...2 annetti fa ho trovato Pokemon Bianco e HeartGold in offerta e me li sono presi, giusto per curiosità  però ad esempio gli ultimi capitoli non li ho e non credo di prenderli.
> Il migliore però rimane Pokemon Zaffiro


Anche a me piace Pokemon Zaffiro, ma forse per una questione di ricordi metto al primo posto sicuramente Rosso, per tutte le ore passate e subito dopo piazzo il Nero. A livello tecnico penso invece che i migliori siano quelli di quinta generazione, ma penso che sia normale, dati gli sviluppi tecnologici che hanno apportato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Agosto 2014)

Non ci ho mai giocato, ma i primi cartoni chi se li scorda? QUante emozioni mamma mia...Aerodactyl, Charizard, Blastoise, Dragonite, Kangaskhan, Snorlax quanto mi piacevano.


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2014)

ho provato qualche tempo fa un gioco "Pokemon Gemme"... interamente gratis e fatto da un grandissimo fan...
ha messo insieme Kanto, Johto e non so ancora che cos'altro con quasi 500 pokemon.
fatto veramente bene... anzi incredibilmente bene.

ma penso che e solo in francese.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non ci ho mai giocato, ma i primi cartoni chi se li scorda? QUante emozioni mamma mia...Aerodactyl, Charizard, Blastoise, Dragonite, Kangaskhan, Snorlax quanto mi piacevano.



Ma secondo voi Ash è cresciuto dopo 20 anni ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi Ash è cresciuto dopo 20 anni ?



AHahah farà al massimo le medie. Mi sono scordato di Kabutops, Machamp, Nidoking, Nidosquee, Rhydon era stupendo, Moltres, Zapdos, Articuno e tutte le evoluzioni di Evee.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Agosto 2014)

In questo momento vi scrivo da Tokyo e domani o dopo domani caso alla pokèmon house  .. Io sono della generazione prima ... Quella di dragonball e dei Simpson ma accompagno la donna volentieri .


----------



## Miro (9 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi Ash è cresciuto dopo 20 anni ?



Ash è forever young, come Antonini.


----------



## Liuke (9 Agosto 2014)

Ho finito pokemon rosso in inglese (me lo regalarono cosi) e ho letteralmente ucciso pokemon oro. Ad oro avevo tutto, tutti i pokemon molti dei quali al cento, il max dei soldi, lega battuta centinaia di volte...davvero mi rimaneva quasi nulla da fare...poi mi si è smagnetizzata la cartuccia


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Ho finito pokemon rosso in inglese (me lo regalarono cosi) e ho letteralmente ucciso pokemon oro. Ad oro avevo tutto, tutti i pokemon molti dei quali al cento, il max dei soldi, lega battuta centinaia di volte...davvero mi rimaneva quasi nulla da fare...poi mi si è smagnetizzata la cartuccia



Io tremo al pensiero con Zaffiro (oltre 300 pokemon e 200 ore di gioco sicure).


----------

